# Help in Genetics



## Joe_do (Sep 1, 2017)

If a axanthic 66% possible het albino is crossed with albino 66% possible het axanthic, what is the clutch like in different scenarios ? Please help


----------



## Yellowtail (Sep 2, 2017)

It's too late to do the maths but the most likely result will be a clutch of axanthic animals that are 100% het for albino.
The other possibilities are dependent on whether the animals are in fact hets.


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 2, 2017)

No not quite right yellowtail 

This is the result if both animals end up being hets. 
If both animals don't end up being hets you will get a clutch of wild type animals that are double hets for albino and axanthic 








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 2, 2017)

If the animals are indeed both hets:
- 1/4 Albino Axanthics
- 1/4 Axanthic 100% Het Albino
- 1/4 Albino 100% Het Axanthic
- 1/4 100% Het Albino 100% Het Axanthic

If the only the albino is het:
- 1/2 Albino 100% Het Axanthic
- 1/2 100% Het Axanthic 100% Het Albino

If only the axanthic is het:
- 1/2 Axanthic 100% Het Albino
- 1/2 100% Het Axanthic 100% Het Albino


----------



## SpottedPythons (Sep 2, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> No not quite right yellowtail
> 
> This is the result if both animals end up being hets.
> If both animals don't end up being hets you will get a clutch of wild type animals that are double hets for albino and axanthic
> ...


A nifty little trick for breeders... great website. I used the same one!


----------



## Joe_do (Sep 2, 2017)

Thank you guys !!!!


----------



## Joe_do (Sep 2, 2017)

What type of crossing creates 66% possible hets ?


----------



## Joe_do (Sep 2, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> No not quite right yellowtail
> 
> This is the result if both animals end up being hets.
> If both animals don't end up being hets you will get a clutch of wild type animals that are double hets for albino and axanthic
> ...


If none of them are hets, they produce double hets...?!? Is double hets same as 100% het for both the genes?


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 2, 2017)

A het crossed to a het
There called poss hets because there is no way to determine which carry the gene and which don't 
Eg 
100% het ax x 100% het ax 
Clutch will be 
25% ax
50% 100% het ax
25% of normals 

But the 100% het ax visually look the same as the normals so they are all labelled poss hets


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kittycat17 (Sep 2, 2017)

Joe_do said:


> If none of them are hets, they produce double hets...?!? Is double hets same as 100% het for both the genes?



Yes double het means they carry the 2 genetic traits 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Joe_do (Sep 2, 2017)

kittycat17 said:


> Yes double het means they carry the 2 genetic traits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Thank 


kittycat17 said:


> Yes double het means they carry the 2 genetic traits
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


thank you !!!!


----------

